# Can I take Wellbutrin XL 150 mg. 2x a day vs. 300 mg. once?



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

I notice that I hit an energy/concentration slump in the afternoons. I'm also concerned that my Wellbutrin XL dosage (currently 300 mg. in the morning) is making me a little too anxious. Would dividing the dose into two doses of 150 mg. XL in the morning and afternoon possibly solve both problems?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

For ADD? yeah thats perfectly normal. 

Its probably none of my buisness but why does your doctor have you on wellbutrin for inattentive add? Its been shown we (inattentives) respond much better to amphetamines. Im taking 40mg of adderall daily right now.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

If you have 300mg pills it says Do not break, crush or chew before swallowing. Because it's extended release and you would mess that up.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

I didnt think about that, she's correct.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I assume PBNC is talking about talking the 150mg pills 2x a day rather than splitting a 300. And, you could certainly try that. It might work better with the SR version though. 

Or you can be like me, and take 150mg Wellbutrin SR + 40mg Parnate and feel like you're on a large amount of Ritalin anyway. :lol DAMN I can concentrate now!!!! :hyper


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I usually take 300mgs at once just because im lazy


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry, I did mean to state that I'd be taking two 150 mg. pills vs. breaking up a 300 mg. 

My doc prescribed the Wellbutrin because....uh....why did we do that, anyway? Sometimes I'm not sure Wellbutrin is doing anything for me. I guess our plan was to hit up all the neurotransmitters, since I feel I'm probably deficient in all four of the big ones (SE, NE, DA and GABA - alphabet soup, anyone?) I hoped that Wellbutrin would make me a little more energetic and outgoing, and I *think* it's done that...but it's hard to say for sure. This is the second time I've been on Wellbutrin, and for me at least, the effects are so smooth as to almost be unnoticeable - or is it just that it's really not doing anything? I don't know. :stu I'm curious, if I do make the switch, about going to the SR vs. XL. I've heard people say that the SR gives them more of a speedy feeling, almost like amphetamines, which is more what I'm after. 

As for why I'm not taking amphetamines...I was on dexedrine - that was the first thing this doc and I tried together. It worked well (and I loved the appetite suppression - 10 pounds gone with no effort, and they've stayed off!) but when I started taking Effexor, I felt that I got a concentration boost from that and didn't need the dex anymore. 

I think my plan is going to be this: ask to either reduce my Wellbutrin dose to 150 daily, stay at 300 but use the SR version, and if neither of those works, dump Wellbutrin all together and possibly consider trying Adderall or another stimulant, or seeing how I feel on just the Effexor. 

I don't know. Why isn't there just a brain scanner that says, "here's what you need to take!" It'd be so much easier.....


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Well - I've hit up my favorite places (remedyfind.com, askapatient.com and good old Google) and I am definitely leaning towards dumping Wellbutrin all together (well, if you want to stay, Wellbutrin, you need to start DOING something!) and ask to try Adderall instead. It seems like an appropriate choice given that I've got inattentive ADD and that I am looking for something to make me a little more outgoing and not off in my dreamland in social situations.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 23, 2006)

*Wellbutrin xl v/s sr , amphetamines , adderall ???*

Hi all in this particular subject!!

Do docs Rx for ADD amphetamines?? 
Do docs Rx for ADD adderall??
Is Adderall an amphetamine??
Are amphetamines fully legal in all states??

Do Adderall and/or amphetamines show in Jobs / Jobs interview, drug tests??

I'm looking to put my ADD~like thing, + ocd/oc P d, ~depre. , under control, so going for the 4th. Rx now... , but also -unemployed now- looking for a job in a close future after putting myself back together, concerned about JOBS DRUGS TEST!!

Can someone tell me, i mean if that worked ok for me, but shows in a job drug test, it will not make me any good! i won't get the job...

so ... please explain/help, thanks, R


----------

